# Singing Pumpkin DVD's New Song's for 2010!



## Mixitup (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I'm putting the final touches on the new Singing Pumpkins DVD which now includes 4 songs!

The first round of DVD's will be sent out next week starting Monday!

The concept behind this is simple, you project these faces onto pumpkins to give the effect that they are singing.

4 song's will be included on the DVD.
Grim Grinning Ghosts
The Monster Mash
New for 2010! - This Is Halloween
New for 2010! - Somebody's Watchin' Me

There will be 3 pumpkin animations per song, 1 pumpkin will sing the main parts and there will be 2 other pumpkins, 1 on each side of the main pumpkin that will sing the chorus parts.


$50 - One copy of the DVD
$75 - Two copies of the DVD

If you have ordered a DVD in the past I will send out a new one with all 4 songs for $35. I will just have to verify your previous order =) 

All prices include First Class shipping within the USA. Please add $10 for International Shipments. Please be advised I ship once per week (Monday's) and order early to get it in time for Halloween!

Please PM me for payment instructions!


----------

